# DIY PVC pipe Canister Filter. Step by step.



## xmuller

hi everyone. here is the pvc pipe canister filter i built, it was quite easy to make and probably 60% less of the cost of purchasing one with a brand. (which are actually almost impossible to find where i live in ecuador).

the materials are (sorry for the metric system):

1m of 160mm PVC pipe
1 PVC cap
1 PVC screw lid
4 PVC screens
PVC glue
1 1/2 elbow
2 double sided screw 1/2 plastic tubes
2 gardening valves
1 simple valve
1 compression gland
seals
2 hose adaptors
1 700lph pump
thick flexible hose










we cut 30cm of pvc tube. we make a hole for the water entrance and a semicircular hole on the bottom lid.



















then, we make a hole for the water exit on the top lid and placed the screw tubes with seals.










we glue the pvc pieces, cleaning them well and sanding them lightly.










then we make a hole for the compression gland.










for the baskets, we cut the bases of the pvc screens. then from the rest of the pvc pipe we cut three 6cm pieces, making them a bit smaller to fit inside the canister. then glue the pieces.










we glue the pump to the top lid and adapted the water exit from the pump to the other 1/2 pipe with a little piece of hose.










we put the compression gland and let dry for 24 hours.










we cut the filtering material to fit the baskets. sponge, fiber and biceramic.










we put the baskets inside the canister. first the sponge, then fiber, then bioceramic. and top it of with a single pvc screen to prevent things from getting sucked by the pump.










we connect the hoses to the valves using the adaptors. the valve in the water entrance is permanent and is used for keeping the water from spilling when servicing the filter. same thing with the other valves, we shut them and can leave the hoses in the aquarium.










we do a 24 hour hermeticity test.










we put the in and outflow pipes in the aquarium (note the horrible filter that used to be in that tank).










and there it is. two weeks after installation. working like a charm.


----------



## intermediate_noob

This is an absolutely awesome build. From start to finish this is one of the best DIYs I have ever seen! Most people try to do this with very little success and you make it look so easy. Great job!


----------



## Reginald2

Color me impressed. This is an amazing DIY. Also, talk about a bachelor pad.  Beautiful tank as well.


----------



## ghengis

Great DIY! Well done... Any chance we could see a DIY on the construction helmet lamp? That thing looks way cool


----------



## FBG

Could you please go more in depth with what you used to keep it air tight? More Specifically with the electrical wire for the pump? 

Very nicely done! I like it a lot. but I am more a fan of square containers over round. However it looks like it works nicely and what more can you ask for, right?


----------



## tony597fitter

NICE pipe BTW.


----------



## xpistalpetex

nice diy filter it looks good


----------



## l00t

The best DIY Canister ever! I wanted to build one myself... the only problem is that I don't have almost any parts laying around, and it will be almost the price of getting a canister from the store.

But still AWSOME!


----------



## mattutd20

This is an awesome guide! Thanks!


----------



## Sumo

Is equal to mine that is operating since 2006.

http://www.bouzada.d2g.com/foro/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=50

Congratulations is very good.
Regards.

Sumo.
Rocha, Uruguay.
http://www.sumouruguay.blogspot.com/


----------



## Scouter

does anyone know where the compression glands for the wires are sold in the US or on the web?
Thanks


----------



## intermediate_noob

http://www.heyco.com/products/sec_02/2-01.html#

Here is where you can get them. Go to Specifications to see which model, then you can order "samples" for no cost. They actually sent me six free of charge.


----------



## Cold__Blooded

That is awesome. Man I wish I was mechanically inclined enouph to do something like that.


----------



## m3177o

i am amazed. never seen that before or even though it was possible. how much did you spent all together to make this?


----------



## max23

look very professional. i make one out of lock and lock box. if i put the filter lower than the tank. It will over flow and leak out. So i can't put it too low on the floor.


----------



## max23

got one question, i need try the homemade canister filter on my shrimp tank yet. Does the pvc cement kill the shrimp?


----------



## pminister

is this how this canister filter work? (see image)


----------



## redman88

with my own pvc canister filter i have found that the water flowing up through the filter causes less noise due to air.


----------



## xmuller

pminister said:


> is this how this canister filter work? (see image)


hi, no. it goes the other way. water enters from the bottom and goes up the filtering media and out the top.


----------



## xmuller

max23 said:


> got one question, i need try the homemade canister filter on my shrimp tank yet. Does the pvc cement kill the shrimp?


no. it won't kill shrimp. once dry it is completely safe.


----------



## pminister

xmuller said:


> hi, no. it goes the other way. water enters from the bottom and goes up the filtering media and out the top.


pardon me if the following questions are silly, just want to understand this before i build my own.

1. you mentioned the water enters from the bottom, so what is pulling that water in from the bottom? i dont think there is a second pump at bottom ! or maybe you fill the canister with water ahead of time, which would make more sense......lol at least for me it does right now. could be wrong.


----------



## xmuller

pminister said:


> pardon me if the following questions are silly, just want to understand this before i build my own.
> 
> 1. you mentioned the water enters from the bottom, so what is pulling that water in from the bottom? i dont think there is a second pump at bottom ! or maybe you fill the canister with water ahead of time, which would make more sense......lol at least for me it does right now. could be wrong.


yes, to prime the filter you need to fill it up. but since it has those valves on the hoses for easy cleaning it will prime itself when you leave the hoses filled up in the aquarium. there is only one pump at the top which shoots the water out, the water flows in the canister by siphon. if you got more questions let me know.


----------



## pminister

this particular canister filter you made... what do you think the type of tank/gallons can it filter up to? as well as what was the final cost after you finished building it ?

but there is one main question......... what do you think the difference is between your setup v.s. a similar type setup of a brand name product ? aside from cost.


----------



## pminister

^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## apm

thats really cool, who woulda thunk it that you can build your own.. have u tried making a combined reactor to the setup? or would it be too loud


----------



## PGR

Love this build and definitely want to try this. Thanks for the thorough instruction. One question: At what point in the process should I be toking up?


----------



## sonaps

Very impressive build! I like how you custom made your baskets. 

Do you just use teflon tape on the main thread to seal it after maintenance? How big is the pump you’re using? I guess a larger inline pump could be used on the exterior if someone had a larger tank they wanted to use this filter on.


----------



## agy

Good project. Only i think for all pvc and conetor, e.g. price can buy normal used filter in Ebay


----------



## WeedCali

WOW. thats a really good DIY canister. ive noticed many people have a couple problems getting theirs to seal but yours is pretty legit!

btw thats a great looking tank but i dont think the OSB stand and canopy compliment it


----------



## mastermix

I have about 10 of these powerhead and like your idea. I was wondering if you can help me out here. can you tell me how did you connect the intake and the outtake to the powerhead?


----------



## majstor76

xmuller said:


> the materials are (sorry for the metric system):


Never be sorry for metric system because metric rules haha

Nice filter, i think ill try something similar just for the sake of making it


----------



## bsmith

Now just color it Green and nobody will ever know. Excellent work!


----------



## Leifariek

Thank you thank you thank you!

finally somebody bothered... - I appreciated the immaculate details of construction.

PS!! - there is an item in a few of the pictures you might want to remove for security reasons.(although im sure this is, as is with me, a prerequisite for most construction projects


----------



## CraigThor

Leifariek said:


> Thank you thank you thank you!
> 
> finally somebody bothered... - I appreciated the immaculate details of construction.
> 
> PS!! - there is an item in a few of the pictures you might want to remove for security reasons.(although im sure this is, as is with me, a prerequisite for most construction projects


LOL I never even noticed that the first 5 times loking at this thread. Nothing wrong with have a smoke though.


----------



## WeedCali

Leifariek said:


> Thank you thank you thank you!
> 
> finally somebody bothered... - I appreciated the immaculate details of construction.
> 
> PS!! - there is an item in a few of the pictures you might want to remove for security reasons.(although im sure this is, as is with me, a prerequisite for most construction projects


hahaha thats great!


----------



## khanzer22

Leifariek said:


> Thank you thank you thank you!
> 
> finally somebody bothered... - I appreciated the immaculate details of construction.
> 
> PS!! - there is an item in a few of the pictures you might want to remove for security reasons.(although im sure this is, as is with me, a prerequisite for most construction projects


I literally looked back to those pics 3x before I finally see what you meant LOL It's barely noticeable so nothing to worry about... Awesome DIY project though :thumbsup:


----------



## gwclark

I ran on to a thread on another forum that I believe would also be of interest to those reading this series of posts:

http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=5523


----------



## aman74

Subscribed.


----------



## condor

Nice version of Sumo's Canister filter:

http://www.bouzada.d2g.com/foro/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=50&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## Kevccoy

anyone have any idea what size tank this would service? planted or fish? and also, where maybe he got the PVC screen, I am thinking of doing a 6" or 8", any idea what that would service if i used 265GPH pump, or should I use bigger?


----------



## jklee1976

Way Cool!!! That's What Diy Is All About!!!


----------



## TONYJACK

Well is good to Know som budy ho likes the aquariums lives in may country and have the seim problems that i have some years a go congratulations ,if you like to be in touch you can call me at 099662619
Quito " tengo equipo " por si quieres


----------



## NikonErik

Hello! This is my first post on this forum. I specifically registered in order to reply to this thread. 

I love this canister filter design and I'm currently getting my parts together. I plan on using it for a new turtle enclosure. 

First, I have a question / concern:

In this build Xmuller stacks his filter media with the floss on the bottom, a sponge in the middle and ceramics on the top. With the water entering the canister from the bottom this would mean that the dirtiest water goes through the finest media first. - fine media first to course 

Wouldn't this tend to clog a lot faster than if the media were stacked the other way around? - Course to fine . . . 

Here in the New York suburbs 6" PVC commands a HEFTY price. - $20 for a slip-on end cap, for example.

Has anyone used something else besides 6" PVC?? 

I'm using an Eheim Aquaball as my pump. (I'll get the model number when I get home) - but it looks like I could get away with 5" PVC which is much more available.

What about air trapped in the canister??

(P.S. I ordered the compression gland from the Heyco link in this thread. They're sending me samples this week! )


----------



## gBOYsc2

I love this thread. I had a similar idea but to do it on a much smaller scale with a pump that only pumps about 30gph for a 2.5g Nano tank. I'm picturing one that is about the same size as a can of pop or a 500ml bottle of water. Unfortunately though I have no DIY in my blood. Nor do I have tools or a space to work.


----------



## TarantulaGuy

NikonErik said:


> First, I have a question / concern:
> 
> In this build Xmuller stacks his filter media with the floss on the bottom, a sponge in the middle and ceramics on the top. With the water entering the canister from the bottom this would mean that the dirtiest water goes through the finest media first. - fine media first to course
> 
> Wouldn't this tend to clog a lot faster than if the media were stacked the other way around? - Course to fine . . .


Nope, the sponge is the more porous than the filter floss, so you want the sponge to take out all the big particles first, then it hits the filter floss which should remove most of the rest of the particulate. You don't want the bio-media (ceramic in this case) to actually filter out particulate, its job is to culture nitrifying (sp?) bacteria to break down ammonia and nitrite into nitrate. Its not supposed to filter out particles, so you want it on top, where the cleanest water is.


----------



## kycat

gBOYsc2 said:


> I love this thread. I had a similar idea but to do it on a much smaller scale with a pump that only pumps about 30gph for a 2.5g Nano tank. I'm picturing one that is about the same size as a can of pop or a 500ml bottle of water. Unfortunately though I have no DIY in my blood. Nor do I have tools or a space to work.


A small inline version would be an easy project using an pump outside the filter body itself. would you want both ends to be openable? there would be 1 PVC fitting difference between the two. 
1) begin with a length of pvc pipe the dia. of your choice. I would think 2" x 12" would be more than sufficient. select 2 female adapters, 2 threaded plugs, 2 flexible hose nipples in addition to the pipe. drill the plugs for the hose nipples ensuring that you use a drillbit size that will allow a friction fit when screwing the nipple into the plug. If the nipple is PVC as well dont forget to add "glue". (its not really glue but solvent applicable to the type of pipe, ask when purchasing)
2) glue the female adapters to the pipe ends. set aside to cure.
3)assemble after curing, some suggest 24hrs, really depends on solvent. screw nipple/plug assembly into one end of pipe assembly use tools to torque to prevent leakage. load pipe with media by layering. can use media bags, plastic craft canvas, dish wishing scrubbies etc. to separate media. place other plug/hose nipple assembly on tightly-use tools. 
4) attach hose from tank to filter body, from filter to inline pump then to return.

It should then be ready to use.

Notes:
*keep in mind to size the hose nipples to the size of pump and return hose size or sizes.
*straight or right angle nipples could be used on one or both ends.
* one PVC fitting less could be used by subbing a "cap" for the female adapter and plug combo
* this is but only a ^^^simple^^^ design. in-line ball valves can be added to help keep "prime" and assist in maintenance times
* hose clamps can/should be used to prevent leaks at hose connections. zip ties like used in the electronics industry do make decent hose clamps if hose is pliable.
*idea could be sized from small like this description up to the size of the original posting 

______/-----\_______
______ media _______>> fliter to pump>>>{PUMP}>>> to return=======^^
\-----/

**does this make sense? need explanation, contact me**

kytim


----------



## kycat

sorry the diagram is skewed during the posting, I cant seem to correct it. I'm sure you can see the bottom is incorrectly offset some.


----------



## karatekid14

Could I use a Rio 180 because the intake and output have different size holes? I think one is 13mm and the other one is 17mm. How can I get around this if possible?


----------



## Michael M

I just wanted to say, great job with the look of the filter, though I just wanted to ask a few questions about it, how big is the aquarium that it is on, how far does the water have to go from the pump to the aquarium and how much filter media did you use in the chemical and biological stages? or otherwise, what canister filters does it compare to?


----------



## szk0010

Where can I find a pump like the one used in this set up? im going off the plans you have set up here but I have no clue where to even begin looking for a pump. I have calculated it out and it seems to be about 200 gph if that helps any. Everywhere i have looked online just doesn't look like it will work, or is too big for the design....any ideas? thank you! by the way awesome DIY project you have here! cant wait to get mine complete!!!


----------



## boognishmofo

Incredible I have to agree, one of the best DIY I ve seen. Take a bow, and I too like the pipe. Hittin the digity is usually where inspiration comes from.


----------



## PAXpress

Wow this is awesome! Bookmarking this for when I attempt to do this myself.


----------



## gourtz

very good filter but i have one problem why the pump is on the up side?
if the pump is on the down side and the water input on the up side? sorry for my english......


----------



## QUEVEDO

well done, Nice filter, I will try something similar... thanks for post it.

Greetings from south america.


----------



## meerdy

hey i'm wanting to make 1 like this only bigger.. is it possible to use a pond fountain pump for this?http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/3000LPH-...tDomain_15&hash=item3f1c631920#ht_4139wt_1139
or does it have to be a specific type of pump?
thanks!


----------



## Deathnode

Can someone please tell me what kind of pump this is?


----------



## Window7

Any pump will do.
Nice diy ... for the cost of a pump I rather just buy a canister filter


----------



## Jobobcowman

Maybe I'm retarded...buts what is the second pipe for?


----------



## Tugg

> for the baskets, we cut the bases of the pvc screens. then from the rest of the pvc pipe we cut three 6cm pieces, making them a bit smaller to fit inside the canister. then glue the pieces


The media baskets.


----------



## Jobobcowman

What is that tube with the larger end? It kind of increases in size toward the end


----------



## Tugg

From the first pick, there are two tubes. The one with the large end is what he used as the canister. The large end is from the end of the PVC. These pipes have a larger female end so they can be joined together for long runs without the need of couplers. The second pipe he hacked up to make baskets.


----------



## Jobobcowman

Tugg said:


> From the first pick, there are two tubes. The one with the large end is what he used as the canister. The large end is from the end of the PVC. These pipes have a larger female end so they can be joined together for long runs without the need of couplers. The second pipe he hacked up to make baskets.


Ahhh ok thx!

What's the minimum GPH you would need for a 40Gal tank? And where does the intake hose sit in the aquarium?


----------



## Tugg

For that, I'd recommend you start a new thread. It is off-topic to this old DIY thread.


----------



## Jobobcowman

Looking over the instructions again...may be a little too advanced for me..also priced it out buying all from Home Depot and without pump it comes to 67.83... A 120gph pump, which is probably too weak is another 25 bucks...I think I'll just buy a canister filter on eBay  would be a lot of fun to make though! I'll start my DIY with a co2 reactor since they are easy  and maybe I'll build a 40gal tank stand to house my equipment so the wife will stop complaining


----------



## takeshi

Wow I am truly impressed....


----------



## sonvar

Really nice idea. I was looking into buyig a new canister filter due to a leak on mine, but this makes me get ideas.
Couple questions. Is that screw to reliable about no leakage or does it have to be torqued on? And is PVC glue safe for fish?


----------



## hpt84

sonvar said:


> Really nice idea. I was looking into buyig a new canister filter due to a leak on mine, but this makes me get ideas.
> Couple questions. Is that screw to reliable about no leakage or does it have to be torqued on? And is PVC glue safe for fish?


PVC glue is safe for human and many have use it for fish.


----------



## cyberideaz

Can you re-post the images please? Seems like the original images were all blocked/replaced by generic advertisement.


----------



## niko

PVC? Don't make me laugh.

Here. $100. Ready to go. Stainless. Pressure rated lid latch. Inflow and outflow already there - see them on the picture.

Knock yourself out in DIY bs - add an Iwaki pump, slap an ADA sticker. $200 and you are there.










Google "Cornelius keg".
http://www.kegconnection.com/3-gallon-kegs-new-ball-lock

Good luck.


----------



## JG06

niko said:


> PVC? Don't make me laugh.
> 
> Here. $100. Ready to go. Stainless. Pressure rated lid latch. Inflow and outflow already there - see them on the picture.
> 
> Knock yourself out in DIY bs - add an Iwaki pump, slap an ADA sticker. $200 and you are there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google "Cornelius keg".
> http://www.kegconnection.com/3-gallon-kegs-new-ball-lock
> 
> Good luck.


For a lot less than $100, you can get a used pin lock keg for $36 if you look around.

Then again for $100, you could easily buy a used aquarium filtration system and not need to cobble anything together.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjacobo

I can't see the pictures in the instructions


----------



## niko

JG06 said:


> For a lot less than $100, you can get a used pin lock keg for $36 if you look around.
> 
> Then again for $100, you could easily buy a used aquarium filtration system and not need to cobble anything together.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Old post...."A used aquarium filtration system" - I'm laughing again. No commercial canister filter is great unless it is has huge size canister. No used bucket size Eheim or FX5 will be less than $100. And if you want it to be great you have to replace the pump.

We are talking canister filters here. They are inferior to a sump or a fluidized bed filter. Let's get this straight.


----------



## Aquaticz

Is there a reason photos are missing from threads? This is a perfect example of a useless thread... step by step


----------



## hoppycalif

This thread was started 8 years ago. That is long enough for sites hosting our photos to do some things that make the photos unavailable. I have had that problem with a lot of my oldest posts.


----------



## Aquaticz

That is terrible Hoppy. 
Admin either needs to clean it up or delete. What's the point admin.


----------



## Aquaticz

Yo admin
Wake up


----------



## ObiQuiet

What could the Admin do about expired photos hosted on non-APC sites?


----------



## Aquaticz

ObiQuiet said:


> What could the Admin do about expired photos hosted on non-APC sites?


Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't Admn stand for that administrate &#55357;&#56846;
Given the challenge the answer is simple. Delete the thread forever more. It and many others are completely useless without photos. 
What is the point of having archived incomplete information especially in DIY ?
Why would anyone look knowing the visuals are not there?

Possibly APC should do their own hosting of photos. As an idea .... could PDF be posted on APC?
If so the information would then be golden forever. 
I also think that admin should think about guys like HoppyA huge contributor. Why would he continue to post knowing the site will lose access to a jpeg/jpg? If he and others knew the site was being administered APC might actually get active again - outside of the same people selling the same thing week after week & clearly for profit. The site probably suits them fine - they already know what,s up.

Hope my comments do not offend anyone because that is not the point. The point would be to have a better site with valuable info archived so it can be retrieved in full, instead of a hit and miss when searching.

Thx for asking


----------



## hoppycalif

I haven't done a thorough check, but I'm almost sure all of my posts here from 5+ years ago have now "lost" their photos. In my case it is because I lost my password for the site I was using, and it was so screwed up that there was no way to recover or change the password. That caused the site to drop my photos after a year without receiving payment for the service. I view this as just a fact of life in the internet world. A similar fact is that all stored photos eventually become irretrievable because the storage method becomes obsolete. That was the reason paper copies of photos was the best method of storage. I have about 2000 stored that way in my garage!


----------



## hoppycalif

Another problem just popped up! I keep my photos that I might use in a forum, on Photo Bucket, and have done so for about 10 years. I have probably 100's of photos in various posts on this and other forums. Yesterday I learned that Photo Bucket has changed their rules so they will not allow "3rd party hosting" unless you pay a substantial fee for their service - $400 a year! So, I just had to pony up to avoid having all of my photos on forums blank out! This resembles the old "Nice store you have here. It would be a shame if someone were to destroy it."


----------



## Buraaq

Why can i not see the pics, can someone please assist?


----------

